# What to buy? so many options !



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I've looked at the Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30, cool yet $$$ so I didn't shoot. 
I've owned Mathews and have had good luck, don't like split limps ??? 
I shot an Elite 32 and really liked it. 
I like the price of the BowTech Carbon Knight but have not shot it. 

Just curious what others would buy?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

mrelkman said:


> Just curious what others would buy?


Go shoot every bow on the rack at your local archery retailer, and buy whatever feels the most comfortable to you...


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an Elite E32 and the bow stacks arrows (last couple weeks of league once I got it really dialed in my competition started making me shoot first in fear of nocks and arrow breakage)

Carbon Knight draw is really stiff, buy a 60# and it feels like 70#, but its VERY light.

Another bow option would be Xpedition Archery - newer company but the bows are top notch from the ones I've shot so far. PM me if interested in a new Xcentric below MAP (have one to get rid of)


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like the Mathews Chill R as it has the smoothest draw to me. The Elite 32 is really close. I shot the Bowtechs, I don't like the draw cycle but they go fast. 
I'll probably shoot some more than make my decision.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

The Chill R is a great bow, even better if you get it with the new rock mods. I shoot the new Chill X and thought it was even better then the R.

I agree with Atchison, the new Elites are really nice. The Prime Alloy is an amazing bow as well and in my opinion the 2 top bows out.

Like what was said before go shoot them all and pick the one that fits you best. Way to many great bows out there.

Don't be afraid of the split limbs, they are dominating the indoor target world and have been for many years.


----------



## 60X Custom Strings (Mar 23, 2014)

Shoot as many bows within your budget as you can to find one you like. PSE's work well for me but they're all split limbs.


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I shot all three again. Ordered the Elite 32, MATHEWS Chill was a close second, I liked the Hoyt Faktor a lot, but could feel the vibration in the handle after every shot. The Elite back wall is solid, it's quiet and smooth. Can't wait to get it next week.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

mrelkman said:


> I shot all three again. Ordered the Elite 32, MATHEWS Chill was a close second, I liked the Hoyt Faktor a lot, but could feel the vibration in the handle after every shot. The Elite back wall is solid, it's quiet and smooth. Can't wait to get it next week.


Smart Man!! I love my E32


----------



## Mid Michigan Outdoors (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't read any reviews or listen to anyone's opinion go in blind shoot a couple bows and pick whatever feels best to you that is the best thing to do


----------

